# Paving Stones



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to source some and you would not believe how difficult it is to find them. Ace at Festival City has a small selection. It seems the average garden centre doesn't stock them and I am running out of ideas. I just want to pave a small area in the garden. I don't want fancy or funky, just basic. My friends are buying them for me for my birthday and I need to tell them where to go to get them, size, colour, price but it's just one huge mission. Any ideas, contacts, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried the Plant Souk? I don't know if they do them, but they have loads of stuff out there. One place there is Oakland Agriculture - 04 2873493. They would probably know if anyone has them.


----------



## liquidfury13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Try Stone Gallery in Al Quoz. We bought some paving stones from them a couple of years ago and they were reasonably priced. They have all types of natural stone pavers in many different price ranges. It is located behind the al barsha police station, just next to the Sun and sports outlet. If you drive on umm suqueim road from lulu supermarket, you just take the last right just before the exit for shk zayed road. the shop is immediatelly on your right.

There are a bunch of other stone showrooms in Al Quoz too but I have never bought from them.


----------



## Cancerion (May 25, 2012)

Stone Gallery is the best place for Stone pavers. the best slection is natural granite pavers called as cobble stones. you can call Mr Nadeem, a company called Natural Iamge LLC in Dubai, i think they are based in Tcom area, call Nadeem for any quick expert idea. He is a great guy for this stuff.


----------

